# Beginner Screw List



## medavidcook (Aug 8, 2015)

Hello,

I am a beginner and have a number of basic tools already, however my questions comes about screws

what length screws should i start off with or is it better to get a batch of multiple lengths and go from there.

thanks


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Why not decide what you need once you decide on a project?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

1-1/2" is the most common size I use, followed by 2-1/2". But I keep 1/2", 3/4", 2", and 3" on hand.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

After almost 50+ years in woodworking, no mater what you have it will not be what you need!

I have only one suggestion, only use Phillips/"crosshead" screws.
You will have fewer damaged projects and injured fingers.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

I was thinking in a completely different direction, sorry.

I would agree with Cricket. Decide what you want to make, then get the appropriate length and type of screw.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

I think my woodworking screw collection got started when I built our front stoop. They're all bugle head deck screws. I've added a few lengths to the mix and added some small brass ones as I've gone along. Yea, buy the screws you need for the project, then refill them as they get used.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Correction, I meant to write 1-1/4" is the most common size I use.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Following the advice in this forum may get you all "*screwed*" up!

…..... that's a joke son, there is good advice here as there is in most forums


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Don't worry about it you will accumulate screws as you build projects.

The biggest thing is don't try to use the wrong screw because you don't want to make a trip to the hardware store!


----------



## boisdearc (Sep 29, 2014)

I use mostly 1" and 1/4" sq head drive… number 8… The only small problem with sq head drive is they seem to stick on the drive bit… A little oil on the drive bit helps…

My son built an add on bedroom to his house and used all 3" sq drive screws for the frame work, 2"/4" and such..

Very strong.. Ron


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Spax and GRK screws are efficient as well.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

My prefered screws for wood working are Fastap for a number of reasons that are best described on the Web site, but most of all, I have never broken one of these screws.

They are available from Amazon and that is where I buy them now that my favorite lumber yard closed after 110 years in business.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

Ive went to using mostly hex head #8 screws for a number of reasons. The top two being strength & looks. Everyone has their own preference. The main thing is don't choke your shop up w/screws. Its pointless. Buy them as you work on your projects.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Most used in my shop are 1 1/4". These are the only screws I buy in bulk (and 1000 max)

I also agree with "buy as you work"

It's also been here is that whatever you have on hand, won't be what you need. This has been my experience as well.


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

Can't add much here to the above, however, #8's will probably be your most common screw size. If you venture into the pocket hole screw craze, buy lots of them, they get used up fast.


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

I can't let this go without another tip. You will buy more screws than you will use. You will save all the extra screws. You will buy/make little containers to hold them. You will spend countless hours sorting through your collection to find the "one" that you need. And, you will end up going to your local hardware man to get what you need (of which you will buy more than you need, ad nauseum. Don't worry about it though, it's all part of the woodworkers circle of life. Welcome to the circle.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a lot of different ones accumulated over the years. A key is to keep them organized and labeled and easy to find.

One of my favorites is the 1-1/4" flat head square drive with a type 17 auger tip. I have used the Highpoint screws from Woodcraft but are available from lots of sources.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Is this a serious post?


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

> Is this a serious post?
> 
> - DKV


Maybe it's somebody sharing your laptop again?
(Just sayin)


----------



## DaveinCA (Feb 23, 2010)

Starting out I remember being frustrated by this issue. After much debate I pulled the trigger on a wood screw assortment package deal from McFeeley's which included 100 each of their most popular square drive screws. I took the time to organize them into their own bins and affixed the carton flap label for each size on it's bin indicating the size and part number. I can't tell you how often I have appreciated that purchase. When I run low I back fill with replacements, but I always have 95% of what I may ever need on hand.
I really like the square drive heads, and now the torx heads are becoming popular also which seem to work equally well. McFeeley's has a lot of good information on their site and many packaged assortment choices for anyone in your position. They have always provided fine service for my occasional needs.
You can always pick up unique screws such as washer head, pocket hole screws, or coated outdoor screws when project needs require them. Before long you will rarely be the poor soul who needs to make a hardware store run just to buy a few screws.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Sorry, never been impressed with McFeeley's too many broken screws!


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Think about what you are going to start using the most of first. For example, 3/4" stock. Two pieces would, of course, be 1-1/2" thick, so you probably want to limit screw length for that application to 1-1/4".

And so on it goes.

When buying screws, think about going on line. Think about buying a thousand, instead of one hundred. It's only a few dollars more and you get ten times as many of what you'll need.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I've had good luck with McFeeley's….they generally sell Swan brand screws, from what looks to be cheaper than what Swans sells them for. I think DaveinCA hit it on the head….I couldn't have said it better myself. I am not knocking you oldnovice, but I really don't remember breaking a screw.

I always buy more screws, washers, or hardware than I need and have cabinets with drawer/bins that I keep them in, I call it MY hardware store…...I have been known to even buy stuff I didn't need, just for the "hardware store". After 30 years of collecting it is getting to be pretty good size…..It's a disease.
Mike


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I've bought a LOT of screw from Custom Service Hardware [CSH]. Again, consider buying an entire box. Check the prices on a hundred and several hundred or a thousand closely and you'll find the price drops an insane amount.

It is comforting to go to the screw storage and seeing bins of thousands of screws and knowing you aren't going to be plagued by a trip to a hardware store for [understandably] high priced screws. A box here, a box there and you'll be there in little time.

I used to buy from Mcfeelys, but their new owners seem to prefer going out of business by way of shipping and such. Back in the day, it was a dollar shipping. Not so anymore, unless the new owners got the clue.

I ONLY buy square drive anymore. Torque type would be fine, but the square drive or the ones that will take several different tips rock too.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

You know to we'll *Moke* that when you break off screws in a project how frustrating and aggravating that can be and the additional work/rework is required.

I switched to *Fastap* and never looked back.
If you try one you will see the differnce, guaranteed!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

#8, 1 1/4" is the "go to" screw in my shop. I buy 'em by the thousand. Other than that I get them as I need and after more than 40 years of woodworking I have quite a collection built up. I still find that many times I still don't have what I need on hand and likely never will, there is just too many combinations of threads, sizes, lengths, heads, drives, you name it, the combinations are nearly infinite.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

A very long time ago, I bought an "assortment", which was a medium sized parts cabinet with wood, sheet metal & machine screws, #6-12, and a couple of 1/4-20 bolts, mostly an 1 1/4 and under (smaller sizes have shorter screws, longer sizes have longer screws.

That purchase was one of my all-time best bang for the buck I've ever done. I can't tell you how many times I've gone into that cabinet and gotten what I needed.

For screws I use a lot, I buy them by the box just like most of the posters do. I have boxes of #8 square head in a couple of sizes, boxes of various pocket-hole screws, and boxes of a few other sizes. For those #8s, I like http://www.wwhardware.com/ultimate-square-drive-flat-head-screws-8-scus8

Another good source for screws is Bolt-Depot


----------

